# 1/2 acre Urban Farm Cleveland OH



## ziggen (Sep 28, 2014)

If anyone is looking, this place is really decked out for the urban farmer. It comes with a greenhouse and even chickens. I have permission from the sellers to post this but am not related nor do I benefit in anyway from this -- just trying to help people who are the real deal sell their house to the right people. Homestead on :thumb:

http://brivity.com/listings/500-n-rocky-river-dr-berea-oh-44017


----------



## cc-rider (Jul 29, 2003)

Very cool garden!


----------



## 2socksmom (Nov 6, 2012)

Wow makes me want to move to OH from NC!


----------



## cc-rider (Jul 29, 2003)

I think Mike McCool, or whatever his name is, lives out that direction?? He's the guy that does all the videos about how to make a lot of money on 1/4 acre or something. He starts and sells plants at his house in town.


----------



## edcopp (Oct 9, 2004)

ziggen said:


> If anyone is looking, this place is really decked out for the urban farmer. It comes with a greenhouse and even chickens. I have permission from the sellers to post this but am not related nor do I benefit in anyway from this -- just trying to help people who are the real deal sell their house to the right people. Homestead on :thumb:
> 
> http://brivity.com/listings/500-n-rocky-river-dr-berea-oh-44017


First post, welcome.


----------



## edcopp (Oct 9, 2004)

2socksmom said:


> Wow makes me want to move to OH from NC!


First post, welcome.


----------

